# Daily Grind, Martinsville, Va



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Some of you may be familiar with this old franchise, but you may not be aware that the franchise has kicked the bucket. But they where kind enough to let any of the remainder shops to stay open and keep the name. We purchased the name right to,"Daily Grind", and bought the old shop from a good friend. We ran it from 2011-2013 at its old location. We all agreed it was a lousy location...and the previous sales from other owners numbers wheren't lying. But we learned the business there. We got to&#8230;

More...


----------

